
“Greedy” developers: the end of indie app developers? - rcorin
https://medium.com/@rcorin/greedy-developers-a4c84fd5ee14#.ijpgznt7z
======
ocdtrekkie
I'd like to be able to buy software conventionally. That if I buy your app,
1.0, I can assume I'll get a year or two maybe of updates as necessary, but
when you have a big release, like a 2.0, I am free to use the 1.0 version, but
can upgrade to 2.0 at a new cost.

Then, my app doesn't go away because I stopped paying you. And I don't get
free features forever. If I use your app and I want the new things, then I can
pay you again for them.

